# Haha I'm an idiot. Let me prove it to you.



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

One of my FRFR speakers was starting to crackle. Pretty sure it was the XLR cable so I pulled the speaker out to test a new one. Ran a test cable from the speaker back to my mixer but it was the wrong end type. Huh?

I connect stuff to mixers all the time and all my cables are the standard M/F XLRs. The speaker input is female and the mixer input is female. How can this be? I'm scratching my head. Double-checked the speaker to make sure I was using the input jack and not the interconnect plug.

This went on for quite some time as I went through my bag of cables to see if I had one that was M/M. Nope, I'm going to have to order the correct cable.

Halfway through a fine glass of scotch (which probably contributed to my brain fog) I realized how stupid I was. My FM3 runs to the mixer and then the mixer runs to the speakers. I had completely forgotten about that part. You see, I was trying to connect the speaker to the mixer inputs for the FM3. I'm soooo dumb,

But you see, I was stupid long before this. For some reason I had labeled the inputs on the mixer from the MF3 as PA Left and PA Right. Should have been FM3 Left and FM3 Right.

Hope this makes all you feel better about yourselves.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It happens. LOL I remember in one of the last couple of gigs we had, our keys player who also happen to own our PA system just got a new mixer. And he said I'll bring it to the gig.

So we set up, have everything connected but no sound. LOL Went through all the cables, etc, etc.. Couldn't figure it out. Fortunately he decided to also bring the old mixer and that worked. 

Next day he messaged me, the speakers were incorrectly plugged in. LOL


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

It's like plugging the jack into the headphone output of the amp and not being able to figure out why there's no sound. I saw someone else do that......


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> It's like plugging the jack into the headphone output of the amp and not being able to figure out why there's no sound. I saw someone else do that......


Sure you did . You know, what I do is plug those holes with those wall anchors. They can be easily removed but one less thing to worry about.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I had that brain fart as well.
Wanted to connect my bass amp to the mixer and was trying to explain to a seller that I needed a M/M XLR cable.
It wasn't till after I hung up and staring at my amp, did I realize that I was looking at the input, not the line out at the back. lol


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I finally got an effects loop switcher for my pedal board last summer. I still every now and again hook up the output of my tuner pedal(it’s last in my chain) to the input of the amp and spend ten minutes freaking out why my amp isn’t working. Then when I’m about to melt down I realize it needs to come from the output of my switcher haha. Then I laugh and look around remembering it’s still covid and I’m by myself and no one is watching. Happened at least ten times so far.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Color coded the jacks on the back of all my amps with coloured stick on dots (can't read the small print upside down). Footswitch = blue, speaker = red, effects send and return are either green or yellow I can never remember. Seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I heard one about a guy that fixed an amp, put it all back together again but then it wouldn't work. Took it all apart again before he noticed the little button on the front that said 'mute'.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

When playing a gig and my rig sounds terrible. I reset all the tone knobs and half way through the second song realize my wah is on.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am currently trying to hook up my guitar to a :
-pedal board​-Two amps​- Xlr to Mackie FX8Pro​- monitor system with Yorkville monitors and NS-10's.​- tower computer with Reaper DAW​- two monitors​- Akai MPK Mini​- Bunch of USB connections​​I get paths working, then they gone? I can't figure out USB , HDMI connections and settings to make this shit work.​​I am getting a bit defeated and feel like a stupid old man, I am however stubborn as {#€£!​​I have YouTube, forums and I might say this team​​​


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Scotch. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I once had to diagnose _terrible _monitors for a band. They had set everthing up, two mixes of monitors, 6 wedges total. 

It turned out that they daisy chained both mixes together:

Output amp 1 -> wedge1->wedge2->wedge3->wedge4->wedge5->wedge6->output amp 2

It doesn't work like that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

MarkM said:


> I am currently trying to hook up my guitar to a :
> -pedal board​-Two amps​- Xlr to Mackie FX8Pro​- monitor system with Yorkville monitors and NS-10's.​- tower computer with Reaper DAW​- two monitors​- Akai MPK Mini​- Bunch of USB connections​​I get paths working, then they gone? I can't figure out USB , HDMI connections and settings to make this shit work.​​I am getting a bit defeated and feel like a stupid old man, I am however stubborn as {#€£!​​I have YouTube, forums and I might say this team​​​


That's a pretty complex setup. I would try one thing at a time, get it working, move on to the next, make sure the new connection and old connection(s) are working. Keep moving up the chain.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Paul M said:


> I once had to diagnose _terrible _monitors for a band. They had set everthing up, two mixes of monitors, 6 wedges total.
> 
> It turned out that they daisy chained both mixes together:
> 
> ...


Um nope unless you want everyone to have the same mix. Still, the amps connections aren't right.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> That's a pretty complex setup. I would try one thing at a time, get it working, move on to the next, make sure the new connection and old connection(s) are working. Keep moving up the chain.


That is what l am trying to do, I have done the things I know and understand . I don't understand midi, USB and hdmi connections, there is no in and out flow, there is thru.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

MarkM said:


> That is what l am trying to do, I have done the things I know and understand . I don't understand midi, USB and hdmi connections, there is no in and out flow, there is thru.


MIDI has In and Out and Thru


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I will figure it out, just feel a bit old!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

MarkM said:


> I will figure it out, just feel a bit old!


I avoided MIDI until a month ago. Big learning curve but forums for your MIDI gear should be helpful.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------

